# 2010-11 Ski Goals. . .



## EOS (Apr 8, 2010)

To go along with the other thread on here - *Any one have any skiing goals for next year?*

I personally am going to try to get out West for the first time!
________
drug test kit


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2010)

Ski...Ski more, ski better


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 8, 2010)

Break 40 ski days and hit at least 1 new ski area.  Also start my season in November and finish in April or better yet May, but I'll settle for April.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 8, 2010)

my normal two new areas, 
re-visit smugglers notch
 get back to north conway area( didnt  make it this year) 
buy new skis


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 8, 2010)

*Next Years goals?*

....stay healthy , stay happy , marry a well heeled woman with big boobs....and work LESS and ski MORE!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2010)

same as every year. ski more than the last.  

Would also like to ski somewhere outside of New England.  Out west would be ideal. If not there then maybe Lake Placid or Quebec.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 8, 2010)

Avoid injury! Other than that, just to ski as much as possible. Not big on goals.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2010)

Sparky said:


> Ski...Ski more, ski better



I was going to say this, but ...



Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ....stay healthy , stay happy , marry a well heeled woman with big boobs....and work LESS and ski MORE!



This!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Too soon for this.  Hit me back in September.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 8, 2010)

Same as every year, ski more! Oh, and buy some Full Tilts!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2010)

Too soon for this thread!!!!!  This ski season isn't done yet!!! :smash:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 8, 2010)

Goal for next year, at this point:
Finish the 09-10 season


----------



## Rushski (Apr 9, 2010)

Ski more, which should be easy w/a trip to Tahoe already booked (crimeshare room at least).

Get a properly fitted pair of boots...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2010)

Goal #1:  Stay off the injured reserve list.   Single digit days in December, January, and February sucked

Goal #2:  Actually USE my Colorado pass.   See Goal #1

Goal #3: Back to Chile in 2011.  Cottage remodeling and boats have made that impossible this year

Goal #4:  Ski somewhere in the Northeast that is not Killington or Sunday River

Goal #5:  Get some days in when I visit my sister in Vancouver the week before XMas.   See Goal #1


----------



## EOS (Apr 9, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Get a properly fitted pair of boots...



Same here!!  I need to get that done...
________
NB50


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2010)

Bigger, Better, Faster, More


bigger air
better form
faster in the bumps
more days on the snow


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2010)

*More. *10 days was simply not enough. If all works out to plan, I can ski bum (within reason--I do have 2 kids and limited babysitting opportunities) from mid-December on... Still waiting for them to finish reviewing my financial aid paperwork though and that's a big determining factor in whether or not this dream will become reality.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 9, 2010)

Three actually....1)start pre-season exercises earlier, like _Now_...2)ski a ton more...and 3)be on newer skis, both carving and pow.


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 10, 2010)

30 days on skis
try to hit at least 2 new areas
new boots, new poles
take a mogul clinic
ski with more AZ'ers


----------



## LaneMeyer (Apr 10, 2010)

This years results.
I got back into skiing this year, thanks to my kids!  They love skiing.
I went to out West for the first time ever!  Squaw, Alpine Meadows and Kirkwood.

Next year's goals.
Figure out where to buy a season pass for the family, it's either Magic or Gore.  More than likely it will be Magic.
Get myself to Sugarbush and Mad River Glen.
Take the family to Jay Peak or Sugarbush for a loonnggg weekend.

and obviously ski more myself,,,,,


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 10, 2010)

Goals for next year:

#1  Hit 20 plus days

#2  Lose weight and be in better shape next season

#3  Ski more glades!

#4  Ski bumps better!

#5  Ski with AZ'ers!  

#6  Ski Jay...  never have done so before


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 11, 2010)

Ski 30+ days

Learn to tune my own skis

Try snowboarding

Go to at least 2 new areas

Ski better

Have fun


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 11, 2010)

Ski with a bigger smile.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 11, 2010)

Ski west muuuuch more.

Teach my best friend how to do a helicopter.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmmmm, that's funny, I have a goal of doing a helicopter and my best friend told me he'd teach me how.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Get a properly fitted pair of boots...


I'm so glad I finally did this.  Get footbeds to go with them, even if they are semi-customs, it makes such a difference.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 11, 2010)

Go to Mount Snow and Sundown more often. Especially when they have those long bump runs.


----------



## EOS (Apr 12, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Hmmmm, that's funny, I have a goal of doing a helicopter and my best friend told me he'd teach me how.



Where are the lessons being held??  
________
wiki vaporizer


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ski with a bigger smile.


This.

And get out more often and to different ski areas.

Finally have a few videos of me skiing...biggest things I want to do technique-wise is get my skis closer together (I have a rather pronounced A frame) and smooth out my turn shape.  Hoping the bumps and woods will be more achievable once I do that.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

Ski Magic!


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2010)

severine said:


> *More. *10 days was simply not enough. If all works out to plan, I can ski bum (within reason--I do have 2 kids and limited babysitting opportunities) from mid-December on... Still waiting for them to finish reviewing my financial aid paperwork though and that's a big determining factor in whether or not this dream will become reality.



Alright, here are my elaborations...

1) 25 ski days
2) Get out WEST at least once, and preferably with B
3) Magic, MRG, and Sugarloaf are all on the list for next year


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 14, 2010)

Goals for next yr :

1.Be alive physically, emotionally and spiritually and live life to the fullest and avoid negative nuts  !

2. Any questions  ( see #1 above)


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2010)

Slay the halfpipe at Ski Sundown


----------



## abc (Apr 14, 2010)

Ohhhh... I was more joking than actually have anything for next year (in the other thread).

Though more seriously, I'm hoping next year I'll get to have a "normal" spring skiing period. I really, really missed skiing in warm sunny days when the light doesn't disappear at 3pm!

And if my next year's works out more "regular" rather than chaotic, I'll do some sort of clinic/lesson again. The last time I did, it benefited me very much. So I'd like to do something again. There're areas I clearly see that could use considerable improvement...


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2010)

Back to Kashmir - didn't go anywhere this year...   Deposit already made...

Back to Jay..

thats about it


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 16, 2010)

After taking this winter off I just to get back to where I was!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 16, 2010)

No goals. I would like to stay healthy.  It becomes a  good long  blurry time.:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2010)

thorski said:


> Slay the halfpipe at Ski Sundown



:lol:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 16, 2010)

*I can only exceed mine*

My goal is to have no goals next year.I've already accomplished mine now how about you?:lol:


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 16, 2010)

-Spend LESS time out West...of course it is nice out there, but I went 4 times this year, and that was too much/expensive (even w free airfare).

-Spend more time on my bump skis.

-Demo skis so that I can buy new ones NEXT off season. The orig. plan was to demo this year to by this off season, but I never got to demo! Damn weather.

-Land a 360. God I've been saying this for years. I will be more willing to try next year bc I won't have to worry about injuring myself for a trip out west.

-Get to know my knew home mountain even better. Learn more local knowledge, spend more time on the North Face, wake-up earlier, try First Tracks, etc...

-Meet the Mt. Snow AZ crew!

-Maybe participate in the Gladeiator?("I'm Ron Burgundy?")

-Get a new ski car.

-Get internet at the condo.


----------



## Part Time Vermonter (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd like to visit Jay and Stowe next season and head out west again if I can on the monoski. 

I'd also like for more snow in VT so I can get in more days on the board than this year 

Improve my tree/glade technique

Possibly buy a pair of high end boots like Dales.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 16, 2010)

S. America in the fall, take an avy course,  stay in shape going into next season, shop for more gear over the summer.


----------



## Terry (Apr 17, 2010)

Ski Oct to May, stay healthy, Have fun with family and friends!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> -Get to know my knew home mountain even better.


Where did you end up getting a pass for?


----------



## skivideoguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Goals for 10/11:

1. Two 4-5 day Sugarbush trips with friends - w powder day at MRG
2. One 4 day trip to Smuggs with Friends
3. Trip to Jay Peak to sample the trees.
4. Revisit Utah for 5-7 day trip
5. Lots of summer hiking and some slacklining.
6. Recovery - better food/fuel on trips and smart base layers - I'm 47.
7. WME movie at Community College
8. Buy the new Meathead and Level 1 Films.
9. Buy Revolver from Poor Boys and Every day is Saturday.
10. Season Pass with local ski group and 20+ local days.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2010)

I would like to spend the majority of my days away from ski areas next year, at least after their is a solid and stable snowpack


----------



## Anklebiter (Apr 18, 2010)

*Big goals and plans*

1- Ski more (family and individually) skied 10 days this season. Hopefully, 15 to 20 next.
2-Lessons
         Myself-    Better on moguls and trees
         Wife-       To get her comfortable skiing "blue squares"  & going fast than snails pace.
         Son-         Get him Technical better. He skis all over the mountain, so just technical stuff
         Daugther- Get her skiing parrallel and confident.
3-Ski New England again (family trip), Ski Loon, Bretton Woods and Okemo, ect...
4-Ski Utah (Guys ski trip) Snowbird, Alta, Brighton & Solitude
5-Do some local backcountry stuff if get anywhere near this past season snow totals.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 19, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Where did you end up getting a pass for?



Nowhere new. Just Mt. Snow. Never got a response from Shawnee.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Ski Magic!



Save Magic!


----------



## marcski (Apr 20, 2010)

It's usually the same:  Stay healthy and ski as much as I can.

I would like to get my little one skiing totally independantly....I still have her on a leash, although, she doesn't really need it when skiing green trails.  Once I get her a little more stable...I'll be able to take both girls without the wife on those days when she doesn't want to ski!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 20, 2010)

to ski killington on May 2nd!!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

Haven't set any goals, per se. Stay healthy, ski with the family a lot, and hot up some powder days in Vermont are probably the primary ones. Haven't set much in the way of technique/performance goals. Just gonna ski. The rest will come.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2010)

*2010-2011 Goals*

Well, the season has started for some of us and is within weeks for the rest of us. What are some of your goals for this season.

For one thing, one of my goals was to get started ASAP with just one day on WROD, hopefully in October. I missed opening weekend at SR and slightly missed my October goal, but got to Killington on 11/3 for a good start.

Hoping to get 50 days this year... hopefully a lot more snow to keep me motivated than last year when I didn't even get 20 days at Burke. Also hoping to get it into May this year... got mono last spring which ended my season a couple weeks early.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2010)

Make it to some new mountains:
Killington (already bought two K55 tickets)
Burke
Stowe (groundhog day promo is my goal if they do it again)

Ski more ungroomed stuff (was a goal last year, but it was tough with the long stretches of no snow we had last year).

Chase a few storms.

Have fun.

Ski with AZers more.

-w


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2010)

*Not much of a goal setter but*

Ski a couple of new places Magic and Bolton Valley

Never pay more than 50 bucks to ski


----------



## Rushski (Nov 11, 2010)

The thread title had me scared.  It reminded me of the "goals and accomplishments" gabage I go through at work every year.

Always looking to add new places (to me).  Goinf to Tahoe in February should help as I didn't ski Squaw or Alpine Meadows last time I was there.

Also, get my new boots to fit as well as they can, no matter how many trips I have to make to the shop.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll stick with my standard ones that if I accomplish usually has me quite happy at the end of the season

- ski atleast 40 days

- ski on every day of the week (Mon - Sun)  - means I've taken a ski vacation week

- No significant injuries

- Hopefully still be able to outski both of my kids (although that could be getting real close with respect to the older one by seasons end   )


----------



## redalienx11 (Nov 11, 2010)

ski a couple new places in the east

ski with my mom

not have to buy new skis

ski denali in may


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 11, 2010)

Rushski said:


> The thread title had me scared.  It reminded me of the "goals and accomplishments" gabage I go through at work every year.



I agree, but if you write down your goal you are something like 8 times more likely to accomplish it, so there's a reason work makes you do it, and that's the same reason why I'm going to post in this thread.

My goals:

Double digit days
Ski moguls with smooth rhythm
Try to get at least 1 powder day


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 11, 2010)

Similar to last year:

Injury free

Lots of days with friends and family

Progress and more confidence in moguls and un-groomed

Sample some low-angle tree skiing

Ski switch more than 10 feet :dunce:

Turns at Loon and Whiteface


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> I agree, but if you write down your goal you are something like 8 times more likely to accomplish it, so there's a reason work makes you do it, and that's the same reason why I'm going to post in this thread.



Are you in HR?


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 11, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Are you in HR?



Ha, no.  It's just the end of the year and I have to do my year-end performance and next years goals, so I'm getting beat over the head with it a lot lately.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Ha, no.  It's just the end of the year and I have to do my year-end performance and next years goals, so I'm getting beat over the head with it a lot lately.



The beating seems to be working because you are drinking the corporate Kool-aid.  I just did mine as well. Come on year-end bonus!!!


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 11, 2010)

My Short List

Ski a few more NELSAP places in CT (Goal depends on Snow)
Get a few more days in on the Thunderbolt and do the race.
Ski the Teardrop at Mt Mainsfield
Ski Great Gulf at Mt Washington
Ski Magic it's been a long time and Burke, a never ever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2010)

To witness mondeo land a double corked rodeo flip

:razz:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's my list from last year, and how I did:

    * Ski more backcountry *(nope, add it to 2011)*
    * Ski more days in April and May *(nope, add it to 2011)*
    * Ski more * (Yes, got a lot of days in last year, but I still want more for 2011)*
    * Buy new Tele Skis (for BC use). *(not yet, spent the money on a mountain bike, add it to 2011)*
    * Save $2,000 for future Haute Route Ski Trip. *(not even close, saving money is hard, add it to 2011)*
    * Off season: Road bike over 1,500 miles and maybe buy a mountain bike *(pretty damn close on the road bike, successful on the mountain bike)*
    * Make sure this year's skiing video is better than all previous years combined *(didn't make a video, definitely will do this in 2011)*.


So I still have some stuff to work on from last year.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 11, 2010)

Merge?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=75227


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ski some new areas
Stratton (will give me every ski area within 2 hours of home)
Bolton Valley
Titus?

Try Bromley again (skied there once 3 years ago, but could only ski greens back then, so it was pretty much the same 2 trails all day)

Ski more than 26 days, my previous record.  Should be easy since I have a season pass to my home mountain this year.

Agreed with smellytele about not paying more than $50 for a day of skiing.  I've never paid more than $50; should be able to continue that trend this year.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 11, 2010)

My first goal is to come back from every ski day in one piece. After that, the more ambitious goals are:

1. Two out of the following areas around Mt. Washington: Oakes Gulf, Ammonoosuc Ravine, Monroe Brook, Mt. Jefferson or Huntington Ravine (I actually have a list of these on my desk at work).
2. The Thunderbolt
3. Mt. Cardigan
4. Utah -- Alta, Deer Valley, Brighton or Powder Mountain.
5. Stowe, Jay, MRG or the Bush during a powder day.
6. AZ day.


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll set my goals once i know where the snow is falling... 

My only real goal is to get back to Jay this year...


----------



## mondeo (Nov 11, 2010)

For reference:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=58845

From last year:
Lower my stance, shoulders back, stop using my tails. - Improved. Primary goal technique wise this year is to seperate upper and lower body, stop looking like a bump skiing drinking bird. Also to even out my edging through the turn instead of putting it all at the end of the turn. And skiing more directly, controlling speed by bending the ski.

Hit some BC stuff. - Tried once. Didn't go over so well with the underbrush I was trying to work through. Still on the list.

Helicopter - Got it, now needs polish.
360 Mute Grab - Still on the list
Quad Twister - lower priority, but on the list.
Daffy Twister Spread - Almost, did a couple super rushed, super hacked ones. Apparently it needs a lot of air.

100 days - done. No goal for days this year.

Get to Sugarbush - still on the list

New for 2011:
Dial in the mute grab. I'm terrible at them.
Switch 360
540
Dial in simple box slides, then get fancier.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 11, 2010)

work on tele legs, form
skinning, b/c trip


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 11, 2010)

1. Rip pow, drop cliffs.
2. Avoid Crowds
3. Tour more
4. Hike to big Jay
5. Be happy life allows me to ski


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Primary goal technique wise this year is to seperate upper and lower body,



I guess that's the big difference between mogul skiers and tree skiers.  My primary goal is to make sure my upper body never gets separated from my lower body :wink:  Also prefer to keep my head connected.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> My primary goal is to make sure my upper body never gets separated from my lower body


LOL! Quote #2 of the day, right behind Whaleback.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 11, 2010)

Many goals but 1st & foremost I purchased 15 advanced discounted Magic lift tickets.  My goal is to sell them @ no profit to skiers interested in skiing Magic for the 1st time.

I figure if I can get 15 new skiers to give the place a shot, maybe they will enjoy it & bring back 15 more & so on.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice Rusty!!!! 


My goals this season include:

-not getting into fights with 12" maples in the woods (again)
-getting my 3 year old turning confidently and skiing from top to bottom at Magic without the harness (and Morse at Smuggs- as that's where we'll be skiing this season) 
-getting my wife out skiing more this season (our second kiddo was born in January- and was very needy the rest of the season, so my wife didn't ski at all last year!)  This year the kiddo will be a lodge baby...
-get outside and enjoy more this season!
-boot some of Magic's finest woodsy offerings...............and land them switch
-throw a 360 and stick the landing- I've been practicing them on the trampoline in my spare time over the summer, but trampolines and the real thing are two different beasts
-ride the new rails they're building at Magic!


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

djspookman said:


> Nice Rusty!!!!
> -not getting into fights with 12" maples in the woods (again)



You really should try to refrain from skiing in the dark :idea:

hopefully the signs, blinking lights and reflectors will work for you.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 11, 2010)

djspookman said:


> throw a 360 and stick the landing- I've been practicing them on the trampoline in my spare time over the summer, but trampolines and the real thing are two different beasts


Just go for it. As long as you get around to 270 and can spot the landing, falling doesn't really hurt. If you're not gonna get to 270, stop at 180. Commiting is the big thing.

Just remember that with skis on, your rotational speed is going to be lower than on the trampoline because of the additional mass spinning at a larger radius.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Just go for it. As long as you get around to 270 and can spot the landing, falling doesn't really hurt. If you're not gonna get to 270, stop at 180. Commiting is the big thing.
> 
> Just remember that with skis on, your rotational speed is going to be lower than on the trampoline because of the additional mass spinning at a larger radius.



good point.  Done it on tele's?  I ask because that's all I ski on anymore


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Just go for it. As long as you get around to 270 and can spot the landing, falling doesn't really hurt. If you're not gonna get to 270, stop at 180. Commiting is the big thing.
> 
> Just remember that with skis on, your rotational speed is going to be lower than on the trampoline because of the additional mass spinning at a larger radius.



The last 360 I attempted was 10 years ago.  Made it 270 degrees, slammed into the ground and broke some ribs.  

Sometimes it does hurt.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 11, 2010)

billski said:


> You really should try to refrain from skiing in the dark :idea:
> 
> hopefully the signs, blinking lights and reflectors will work for you.




haha!  I was trying to beat TC thru a sweet wooded section.  I had him for awhile, until my back ski's tip dove (I tele) and sucked me under, causing me to spin into the tree at speed.  It ended my day.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 11, 2010)

Perfect air for it @ the end of the Hallows Spook.  I will film you.  Epic if you make, sure to be an epic crash if you don't.  Win, win for the camera either way.  

Hell, maybe i'll give one a go this year.  Used to be able to do them huge back in the day.  Haven't done one post knee surgery.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 11, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Perfect air for it @ the end of the Hallows Spook.  I will film you.  Epic if you make, sure to be an epic crash if you don't.  Win, win for the camera either way.
> 
> Hell, maybe i'll give one a go this year.  Used to be able to do them huge back in the day.  Haven't done one post knee surgery.



sweet.. are you talking the rock or the bike jump?  (or something else?)

as for you.. do it!  sumos give max float and forgiveness.. hence the way was skiing that deep day last March!


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 11, 2010)

Count me in spookman:beer:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, the bike jump near the end.  Just make sure there's a cam there or it didn't count.

Oh' & they're HELICOPTERS!!!  None of this new school 3 crap BS.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 12, 2010)

RustyGroomer said:


> Yeah, the bike jump near the end.  Just make sure there's a cam there or it didn't count.
> 
> Oh' & they're HELICOPTERS!!!  None of this new school 3 crap BS.



HAHA, i'll make sure to borrow a northface steeptech one-piece to do it in then!  .. and on my old tele sticks (190 straights!)


----------



## gmcunni (May 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Bigger, Better, Faster, More
> 
> 
> bigger air
> ...



I'm done - 
bigger air - not sure how to measure bigger air. i felt pretty good hitting the kickers on Sundown's bump course so i'll say - accomplished

better form - again no way to measure but i felt like i learned a little bit more about carving and really discovered the use of my inside ski for turning

faster in bumps - i'll go with i'm less slower than i was

more days - got 30 last season, my goal this season was 31 and i shattered it with 39. 

excellent season overall. wish i'd have gotten to ski in May but couldn't swing it.


----------



## 2knees (May 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> to ski killington on May 2nd!!!!




ummm  *FAIL*


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> same as every year. ski more than the last.
> 
> Would also like to ski somewhere outside of New England.  Out west would be ideal. If not there then maybe Lake Placid or Quebec.



skied more than last year.

Didn't make it West, to Placid or Quebec.  maybe next year


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> ummm  *FAIL*



:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Too soon for this.  Hit me back in September.


Sh!t, I forgot to make goals in September.


----------



## speden (May 2, 2011)

speden said:


> Off season goals: I want to work on my conditioning and flexibility more so I'm less likely to get injured next season.  And I want to get some new boots in the fall that fit more snugly but don't hurt like my current boots.
> 
> Next season goals: I want to demo some skis and get some more specialized skis, starting with some wider skis.  I also want to learn how to ski moguls and glades so I can keep up with my kids.  And I really want to make it up to Sugarloaf and Saddleback.



The conditioning worked out, and I'm exiting this season with no injuries.  Very happy about that!

I got the new boots, but they still hurt a little. 

I did the demos and got the wider skis, but totally failed on learning to ski moguls and glades.  Then I got up to Sugarloaf, and liked it so much, I lost interest in driving on bumpy roads to go to Saddleback.


----------



## Zand (May 2, 2011)

Zand said:


> Well, the season has started for some of us and is within weeks for the rest of us. What are some of your goals for this season.
> 
> For one thing, one of my goals was to get started ASAP with just one day on WROD, hopefully in October. I missed opening weekend at SR and slightly missed my October goal, but got to Killington on 11/3 for a good start.
> 
> Hoping to get 50 days this year... hopefully a lot more snow to keep me motivated than last year when I didn't even get 20 days at Burke. Also hoping to get it into May this year... got mono last spring which ended my season a couple weeks early.



Not gonna hit 50, finishing with 46 (maybe 47 if there is a viable option May 15th). Still had a great season with lots of QUALITY days. Didn't ski Burke as much as I wanted, mainly due to a class schedule that only let me get out Tues and Thurs afternoons. Nice to get into May this year as well. For the second time in my life, the length of ski season will be longer than the length of the off season.


----------



## drjeff (May 2, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'll stick with my standard ones that if I accomplish usually has me quite happy at the end of the season
> 
> - ski atleast 40 days


  Ended with 49



drjeff said:


> - ski on every day of the week (Mon - Sun)  - means I've taken a ski vacation week


 missed Tuesday and Wednesday due to stupid beyond my control work issues during my scheduled vacation week



drjeff said:


> - No significant injuries


  Nothing more than a couple of bumps and bruises



drjeff said:


> - Hopefully still be able to outski both of my kids (although that could be getting real close with respect to the older one by seasons end   )


  yup, the oldest kid is getting close, but I can still claim the title of "best skier in the family"


----------



## xlr8r (May 2, 2011)

Ski 30 days
Ended up with 22.  A new job and having to be on a job-site in New York for almost all of April cut down on the days

Learn to tune my own skis
I now sharpen my skis, but still rely on others to wax them.  Being able to sharpen definetly turned some would be B to B+ days into A or A+ days

Go to 2 new areas
Did not go anywhere new but did go back to Sugarbush after 15 years since last being there.  Also tried south peak at loon and mittersill at cannon for the first time

Try Snowboarding
Did not happen.  But went 2 nights to Wawa with my brother who got to snowboard again for the first time in 8 years

Get better
Check

Have Fun
Check


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2011)

Here's my list from earlier this year:

1. Two out of the following areas around Mt. Washington: Oakes Gulf, Ammonoosuc Ravine, Monroe Brook, Mt. Jefferson or Huntington Ravine (I actually have a list of these on my desk at work).

_- Skied the Cog Railway but neither Ammo nor Monroe. Westside looks done unless I try to hit Monroe this weekend. Jefferson may be doable so there's still time._

2. The Thunderbolt

_- Done: February 6, 2011_

3. Mt. Cardigan

_- Done: February 20, 2011_

4. Utah -- Alta, Deer Valley, Brighton or Powder Mountain.

_- Not happening this year._

5. Stowe, Jay, MRG or the Bush during a powder day.

_- Done. Caught Mount Ellen on a powder day: February 26, 2011 _

6. AZ day

_- No. Life happens._


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 2, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Break 40 ski days and hit at least 1 new ski area.  Also start my season in November and finish in April or better yet May, but I'll settle for April.



2 out of 3 ain't bad.  I didn't break 40 days but I started in November and finished in April.  I got one new area too.


----------



## Terry (May 3, 2011)

Terry said:


> Ski Oct to May, stay healthy, Have fun with family and friends!



I did it! First day on Oct 24 at the River, and don't think I am done yet. Skied may 1st at Saddleback. I stayed pretty much healthy other than an ongoing foot problem and a run in with a bucket loader but lost no ski time because of it. And boy did I have fun skiing with family and friends! It was an awesome season! (so far)


----------



## SkiDork (May 3, 2011)

My goal is to lose weight.  I'm working on it now.


----------



## Skimaine (May 3, 2011)

2010/2011 Goals:

_Injury free -_ Check

_Lots of days with friends and family_ - Check.  Made somewhere between 40 to 45 days.  Very happy with that.

_Progress and more confidence in moguls and un-groomed_ - Check.  Made great progress.  Had a great time skiing the spring bumps this year.

_Sample some low-angle tree skiing_ - Nope.  Skied even few trees this year than previous.

_Ski switch more than 10 feet _- Not so much.  More work on this next year.  :dunce:

_Turns at Loon and Whiteface_ - Nope.  Did not make it to either.  Epic Fail.  Did make it to the Camden Snow Bowl!


----------

